

Jsperf.com brought down by flood of spam - alt_
https://github.com/jsperf/jsperf.com/issues/18#issuecomment-113569132

======
rtz12
This "+1" spam is one of the things that really dislike about the GitHub
community. That and the reaction faces/gifs/image macros that constantly get
posted on popular issues.

